# Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung



## Afrob (21. November 2017)

Moin in die Runde,

ich habe mir kürzlich folgendes Bissanzeiger Set gekauft:

https://www.angelsport.de/cormoran-pro-carp-f-8000-funkbissanzeiger-komplettset_0170872.html

Während bei den ersten paar mal Fischen alles gut funktionierte habe ich jetzt Probleme mit der Funke. Die Reichweite beträgt nur noch 2-3 Meter, alles darüber hinaus kommt nicht mehr an der Funke an. Batterien habe ich natürlich gewechselt.
Da ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass das Einschicken bei der Herstellerfirma sinnlos ist, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach Technik-Affinen Menschen, die vielleicht einen Tipp haben?

Hat jemand schonmal soetwas ähnliches erlebt?

Danke und voraus und beste Grüße
Afrob


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Alle Batterien (an Anzeiger WIE auch am Reciever)?
Sorry, falls ja , aber Du hast ja recht, Batterien wär das immer das erste..

Ansonsten hätt ich auch keine Idee.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

ps:
Ich schubs das mal ins Bastelforum


----------



## Afrob (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Moin!

Sorry, falsch der Thread falsch platziert war. 
Und ja, habe die Batterien alle gewechselt.

Gruß
Afrob


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

nicht per se falsch - aber im Bastelforum haben wir ein paar Spezies, die sich da vielleicht besser auskennen.

Alles gut!!!!


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*



Afrob schrieb:


> Da ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass das Einschicken bei der Herstellerfirma sinnlos ist, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach Technik-Affinen Menschen, die vielleicht einen Tipp haben?


Hallo Afrob, warum sollte das Einschicken sinnlos sein? Da du ihn erst kürzlich gekauft hast, solltest du doch noch einen Garantieanspruch haben, oder? Wenn du selbst daran rumschraubst, isses vorbei mit der Garantie.


----------



## Xianeli (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist direkt wegschicken. Batterienwechsel hast du gemacht und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Soll sich der Hersteller was einfallen lassen und nicht du.


----------



## vergeben (21. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Einschicken. Außerdem ist der Händler (dort, wo Du das Set gekauft hast) Dein Ansprechpartner, nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## DrDosenbier (22. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Da scheint sich irgendeine Lötstelle zur Antenne gelöst zu haben. Also, wie schon gesagt, Garantieanspruch geltend machen!


----------



## Afrob (22. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Ich danke euch für die Antworten. 
Also wie gesagt an die Herstellerfirma schicken ist sinnlos, da bekommt man erst nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen und nach Monaten eine Antwort. Habe auch schon erlebt, dass eingeschickte Ware dann einfach weg war.
Aber ich werde mich mal mit dem entspechenden Onlineshop in Verbindung setzen.

Danke und beste Grüße
Afrob


----------



## Franky (22. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Das klingt m. E. sehr stark nach "kaputtem" Empfänger... Mein Verdacht geht da auch in richtig gebrochene Lötstelle für die Antenne.

Händler kontaktieren, einschicken und warten...


----------



## Afrob (22. November 2017)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger haben plötzlich schlechte Übertragung*

Moin Leute,

so habe ich es gemacht. Der Händler sagt, einfach ihm zuschicken.

Besten Dank nochmal
Afrob


----------

